# Size of Mazuri Tortoise Diet Food Pellets



## spikethebest (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello. I ship out Mazuri tortoise food everyday, and it has been brought to my attention that sometimes the size is different. I have bought it for years, and I have never noticed a difference. I only buy the 25 pound bags. Was the size a lot different for you? What size of bag do you buy it in? When did you buy it, recently for many years ago?

Input is highly encouraged. 

Here are some pictures of the Mazuri that I buy, sell, and feed to my own tortoises. 






















Here are some pictures of other people's tortoises eating mazuri, and it appears to be the same thing... 


























pictures i found off google..


----------



## terracolson (Mar 23, 2010)

here is mine, i got it from the feed store up here in Sacramento


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2010)

I buy it in 20lb bags from my feed store and it looks just like yours, Cory.


----------



## chadk (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like the stuff I get from the feedstore a mile from my house. 25lb bag for $30.


----------



## bettinge (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought from a guy here on the forum (FEL1958) once and it was different size than the 25lb bag I bought. Since I did not open both of the bags myself, I do not know for sure they are different sizes, but they do seem to be. The 25lb bag I got was rounder, the other stuff was longer.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you all for this input. anyone else? pictures are always nice, thanks terra for yours!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2010)

bettinge said:


> I bought from a guy here on the forum (FEL1958) once and it was different size than the 25lb bag I bought. Since I did not open both of the bags myself, I do not know for sure they are different sizes, but they do seem to be. The 25lb bag I got was rounder, the other stuff was longer.



This makes me wonder if what you bought was REALLY "Mazuri." I always worry about buying something that has been re-packaged. Not so worried about Cory, though, because he has shown pictures of his original packaging.


----------



## terracolson (Mar 23, 2010)

Since Mazuri makes more than one type of food, i wonder if the people who said there is a difference was getting the tortoise brand?


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2010)

bettinge said:


> I bought from a guy here on the forum (FEL1958) once and it was different size than the 25lb bag I bought. Since I did not open both of the bags myself, I do not know for sure they are different sizes, but they do seem to be. The 25lb bag I got was rounder, the other stuff was longer.



The pellet you are describing sounds like Lemur Chow. Did it smell kind of sweet, maybe a little fruity? If it was a little bigger than the mazuri in the pics it could have been monkey chow too. Both are probably not so good for tortoises.


----------



## tomn (Mar 23, 2010)

If u go to the mazuri website the size of the tortoise chow is 1/2 x 1"
I noticed corys is alot smaller then this. I have always gotten the larger pellet until i ordered from cory. So im wondering did they change the size of the pellet or what?

http://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5M21-5E06.pdf


----------



## TylerStewart (Mar 23, 2010)

There is some variation in the size of the pellets, but the thickness stays the same. I've had batches where the individual pellets were only as long as they are thick (basically a cube), although generally they are slightly elongated, and rectangular shaped and round on the end like in the photos above. I'll try to get some photos next time I see it. This is not a different product, just variation in the specific batch.


----------



## bettinge (Mar 23, 2010)

The batch I have now is from a 25lb bag. Like Tyler said, they are basically a cube, just over a half inch on each side!


----------



## moswen (Mar 26, 2010)

sorry cory very off subject... your tortoise in the first 4 pics looks like it has really fat arms. its it your baby galapagos?


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 26, 2010)

yup that Littlefoot!!!


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of Mazuri for all those torts!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 29, 2010)

I get a 25 pound bag for $21 and the nuggets look like Cory's. They are a good size...


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I get a 25 pound bag for $21 and the nuggets look like Cory's. They are a good size...



Wow! That's a good price Maggie.

To everyone: I've been to Cory's house and he only has Mazuri Tortoise Chow. I looked at the package and verified it. It was very fresh too. He doesn't get a lot all at one time, so it doesn't sit around either. He feeds his beloved Littlefoot out of the same bag that he ships orders out of. Wait... that didn't sound right. He pours some out of the bag and into a storage container and then uses a scoop to feed it to Littlefoot out of the storage container. Then he uses a different clean scooper to pack his orders with. Okay, I hope that was specific enough.

The point is: He's totally legitimate and trustworthy. In case there was ever any question. Not that there ever was... okay, I'm done. You know what I'm trying to say...


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

Cory, I buy the 5M21 in a 25 lb bag and it looks just like yours. Elvis eats it like its Ben & jerrys and would prefer to live off it. But I won't let him .... variety !!!


----------



## fel1958 (Oct 10, 2010)

TortieLuver said:


> Wow that's a lot of Mazuri for all those torts!



I JUST OPENED THIS BAG.HERE IS A PHOTO.I HAVE SEEN THINNER SIZES AT TIMES.IF YOU ARE NOT PLEASED WITH YOUR PURCHASE YOU CAN EMAIL ME FOR A REMEDY.YOU NOTICE ON THE BAG PRODUCT CODE,DATE OF MUNUFACTURE AND BAG NUMBER.AS ALLWAYS NO EXPIRATION DATE.BEING A MAN MADE PRODUCT,IM SURE THE INGREDIENTS AND SIZE PROBABLY VARY OFTEN.ANY INPUT?????


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2010)

Tom makes a very good point. We're here on a "tortoise" forum, so we are all talking about tortoise food when we use the term "Mazuri." However, Mazuri makes many other kinds of animal food. I personally buy Mazuri pot bellied pig elder diet, Mazuri Tortoise Diet and Mazuri aquatic turtle diet. We should get into the habit of including the word "tortoise" when we're referring to Mazuri.


----------

